# wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe nur eine kleine Zone am teich in der ich Flachwasserpflanzen rein machen kann.
Meine Freundin hat mir nun was mit gebracht und das soll nun in ca 15cm Teife eingesetzt werden.

Nur meine frage ist wie . Diese kleinen Pflanzen sind in so Plastik schalen wie normale Beerpflanzen auch.
Ich habe so kleine Teichpflanzen Körbe. Sollte ich die da rein machen und was nehme ich als Füllung?
Wie genau macht man das?

und was ich vorallem noch wissen will ist, können die meißten Pflanzen das ab wenn es von der Springbrunnenpumpe von oben drauf Regnet? Wo finde ich das raus?
Es handelt sich um Zebrasimse, __ Bachminze und __ Pfeilkraut


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

ich benutze prinzipiell keine pflanzkörbe. einfach lehmhaltigen sand (spielsand) in die zone und die pflänzchen ohne topf da rein pflanzen. vorher unbedingt die erde um die wurzeln abspülen!


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja aber das ist nur so ein kleiner vorsprung . Da würde die Erde so in den Teich Rutschen. Das wird so nix .
Was für Erde ist denn so am besten? Spielsand ? und was ist mit Steinen in den Korb?)


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

mmhhh, ok....erde auf keinen fall!! dann besser noch steine! wie hast du denn die anderen pflanzen drin? so ne schmale rinne.... 

am besten du zeigst uns mal deinen teich und die problemrinne


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Es sind ja nur Seerosen drin und wenn noch was anderes dann auf dem Grund.
Da ist noch was anderes drin, was kann ich euch mal zeigen. 

Was meinst du mit kein Erde? Also kein Blumenerde oder wie?
Die habe ich nämlich für die Seerosen zum ,,Strecken,, benutzt
Stand ja so in der Anleitung


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> Stand ja so in der Anleitung



 ja, und der nette mann im "fachhandel" empfiehlt auch immer gerne teicherde..  

vergiss das und les dich hier mal rein https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339

ansonsten....nur seerosen im teich?  welche farbe hat denn dann dein wasser?


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

habe ich mir schon gerade eben durchgelesen aber nix interessantes. Das meiste ist ja eh schon zu spät weil die schon drin waren/sind und ich komme da ja auch nicht mehr ran.

Mein Wasser....das ist Grün. Und das nervt.........

__ Hornkraut soll ja gut sein, aber kann ichdas einfach so in den Teich tun mit nem Stein auch wenn das dann unten bei den ganzen Seerosen mit zwischen ist? 
Denn so groß ist der Teich ja nicht. Und ich habe mir ja 2 Seerosen geholt und dann auf einmal kamen die , die der vorbestizer hatte auch und ich wusste gar nicht dass das auch welche sind.#

Das mit der Erde verstehe ich nun nicht ganz. gibt es Teicherde???
Im FAQ steht ja normale erde. Also habe ich das ja richtig gemacht. zusammen mit diesen Lehmigen Kugeln die dabei waren

Wie genau soll ich den Pflanzenkorb für die oben genannten Pflanzen befüllen etc

----

hornkraut will ich gerne haben aber ist ja auch so....ich weiß ja nicht mal was alles in dem Teich ist. Evtl ist da sowas drin aber der ist ja nicht groß der Teich. Habe den ja so übernommen


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

in dem link steht nix interessantes??? :shock da steht z.b. auch was zum thema substrat  wenn deine blumenerde nicht gedüngt war oder torf enthielt, ok.

und ja, es gibt teicherde, das kannst du aber ganz schnell wieder vergessen.

pack deine pflanzen mit einem sand-kiesgemisch in die körbe (vorher mit vlies oder so ausschlagen, damit es beim eintauchen nicht rausrieselt).

grünes wasser...das dachte ich mir :?

ein zuviel an unterwasserpflanzen gibt es eigentlich nicht, wenn es nicht mehr genug nährstoffe für alle gibt, gehen sie halt ein (dann aber auch rausholen). schau was du bekommen kannst, __ hornkraut, __ wasserpest etc., fummel nen kleinen gummi unten rum, ein steinchen unters gummi klemmen und tauchgang 

du hast 4000 l und in deinem profil steht "goldfische und so allerhand anderes..."

*DAS* ist natürlich das größte problem für dein wasser, viel fress, viel schiss ==> algenfutter :?


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Amselmeister  - heißt du so ?...

Pflanzen aus den Töpfen nehmen, unter Wasser die Blumenerde abspülen, dann in Pflanzkörbe mit einem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch setzen. Wenn kein Lehm vorhanden ist, geht auch Spielsand oder normaler Rheinsand.
Schöner ist es aber für dich, wenn du nicht alles in Plastikkörben stehen hast...Deshalb lohnt sich der Versuch, auch auf einen schmalen Streifen ein Beet einzurichten. 
Dazu brauchst du einen Rest Teichvlies oder Teichfolie (es gehen sicherlich auch andere Materialien). Auf dem Absatz  - zur tiefen Zone hin - ein paar Steine aufhäufen - unter die Steine zur Sicherheit auch Vlies legen - und das kleine entstandene Becken mit Vlies auskleiden, damit der Sand, den du im nächsten Schritt einfüllst, sich nicht zwischen den Steinen hindurch in Richtung Teich verabschiedet
Dann das Pflanzsubstrat in das geschaffene Minibecken einfüllen und die Pflanzen - ohne die anhaftende Erde - einsetzen.
Das ist sicherlich etwas aufwändiger als einen Pflanzkorb zu versenken, sieht aber auf Dauer wesentlich schöner aus als all der Plastikmüll im Teich.

Schön wäre es, wenn du und mal ein Foto von deinem Teich zeigst. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Folienteich ist...aber so - ohne Bild - weiß das keiner

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



amselmeister schrieb:


> und was ich vorallem noch wissen will ist, können die meißten Pflanzen das ab wenn es von der Springbrunnenpumpe von oben drauf Regnet? Wo finde ich das raus?
> Es handelt sich um Zebrasimse, __ Bachminze und __ Pfeilkraut



Hi,

den drei wird der Springbrunnen nicht so viel ausmachen, zumindest wenn sie nicht dauernd das Sprühwasser abbekommen
 Sehr empfindlich reagieren aber Seerosen auf Springbrunnenwasser (aufs Spritzwasser und die Oberflächenbewegung). Wenn die net ein paar m von der Fontäne weg sind gibt es schnell Probleme (absterbende Blätter und Blühfaulheit)

MfG Frank


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja Bilder kommen gleich

Ach jetzt verstehe ich das auch mit dem Beet im Teich 
Und was genau ist dieses Flies?
Ich habe hier noch was von der Teichfolie aber die ist sehr Steif.

Ja gut dann kaufe ich ein paar unterwasser sachen. 
Ich habe den Fischbestand schon verringert. 15 sollten es jetzt sein. Meist so kleine, (10cm) auch ein paar ganz kleine 

Klingt zwar blöd aber ich frage lieber nochmal. Die Steine das ist egal was oder? Einfachso Zierkies oder so? Und wegen dem Lehm-Sand. Also bekomme ich Lehm so? Was genau ist das ? Bekomme ich das im Baumarkt die auch Füllsand und so haben?
Und dann mit Spielsand mischen oder schwarzer Erde


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja ich bin am überlgen mir sowas zu holen anstatt den Springbrunnen

http://www.gardena.com/de/water-management/garden-pond/teichbelufter-ap-180/

Ist sowas gut? Ich meine mir gefällt der Spingbrunnen aber die neuen Seerosen sind nur 20cm oder so von dem Teil weg. Die alten ca 90cm.

Ich werde mal sehen wie sich das Teil verhält

--------

Habe ich das richtig verstanden. Also wenn ich da auf dem großen Stück Rechts (foto) ein ,,beet,, machen will. dann lege ich unten nochmal eine LageVlies die ich am ende dann hochlaufen lasse als Grenze für den sand. Dann mit Pflaster Steinen oder so (Vlies da drüber) und dann nochmal da steine drauf um die zu sichern. Und dann kann ich das mit Sustrat voll machen? Was nimmt man da? Das selbe wie in den Körben? Eine Lehm- Sand mischnung? Auch da mit Steinen arbeiten? Und dann wie im normalen Beet die ,,einfplanzen,, (wie beschrieben?)


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Wieso willst du dein Teich belüften? Hast du Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen?


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,

Teichvlies ist das, was man normalerweise unter der Teichfolie verlegt...beim Teichbau. Gibt es in fast jeden Baumarkt

Die Steine zur Abgrenzung deines Teichbeetes - falls du das mit deiner Frage meinst - sollten ziemlich groß sein damit die ganze Angelegenheit stabil ist. Sonst hält das ganze Gebilde nicht. Eher solche Steine, wie sie schon an deinem Teichrand liegen...keinen Kies. Den kannst du nicht als Abgrenzung zum Teich hin benutzen, der fällt dir ins Wasser.
petra


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

nein nein lese das nochmal. Ich meine Pflastersteine als abgrenzung.

Und wegen dem Teichbelüfter. Der ist doch zur Sauerstoffanreicherung. So die die Springbrunnenpumpe jetzt


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

wäre schön wenn mir einer das von Seite 1 noch beantworten könnte, Will das ja auch richtig machen (mit dem Sand - substrat) 

Was ich mich auch frag. Lohnt das so ein ,,beet,, zu machen.
Denn wenn ich den Zetteln auf den Pflanzen glaube dann muss man da ja 40cm Platz lassen von Pflanze zu Pflanze , dann kann ich ja eh nur 2 oder 3 da hin machen. Eher 2.


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,
nur keine Ungeduld
Ich habe wirklich nicht richtig gelesen
Also:
die untere Lage Vlies braucht nur da zu sein, wo du die großen Steine direkt auf die Folie legst. Sie soll nur die Folie schützen.
Das mit Hilfe der Pflastersteine enstandene kleine Becken kleidest du dann mit Vies aus. Vor allen Dingen zur Tiefzone hin, dieses Vlies soll einfach verhindern, dass dir der Sand zwischen den großen Steinen hindurch in den Teich rinnt.
Da dieses Vlies die Eigenschaft hat, immer an die Wasseroberfläche zu wollen, ist es ganz sinnvoll, es mit ein paar Kieseln zu beschweren...sonst kommst du nie dazu, es dort zu plazieren, wo es hin soll.
Dann kommt das Substrat auf das Vlies bzw. auf den ganzen Teichabsatz. Am besten Sand mit Lehm. Keine Gartenerde
Die Schicht sollte schon so ungef. 15cm hoch sein. Natürlich kannst du in den Sand auch noch ein paar Kiesel mischen.
Dann einfach die Pflanzen rein

Ob sich das lohnt?...es sieht schöner aus, als ein paar Plastiktöpfe und die Pflanzen können sich ungehindert ausbreiten. Aber im Endeffekt ist es natürlich eine Geschmackssache

40cm Pflanzabstand...bis aus einem kleinen Pfeilblatt ein solch dicker Horst ensteht geht schon einige Zeit in's Land. Ich würde - um die Angelegenheit schneller zu begrünen - wesentlich mehr Pflanzen einsetzen

petra


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

alles klar. 
nur eine frage bleibt mir noch offen. Was genau bezeichnest du als Sand. Es gibt ja viele. 
Also Sand ist für dich nun gelber Sand? Oder Spielsand?


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Wir sind zum Baustoffhändler gefahren und haben dort stinkenormalen Billigsand gekauft. Nicht so ganz feinen. Hier heißt er Rheinsand.
Du kannst aber auch Spielsand (Sandkastensand) kaufen, den gibt es ja Säckeweise im Baumarkt. Der ist einfach feiner.
petra


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

alles klar, dann werde ich da gleich wohl noch hingehen.
Nur unter Lehm kann ich mir so nix vorstellen. Kann ich das da auch so kaufen?

wie ist das mit dem Dünger? Sind das So Dünger Steine? So wie Bonbons?
Kann ich die im ,,Teichhandel,, kaufen? Oder brauchen die überhaupt was?

Kennst du dich bei der frage der Belüftung (sauerstoff) auch aus?

Hier noch ein Bild. Sind das algen. ? das zeug ist wie Haar überall dran


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ach jeee, ich hab nur diese seite gelesen,aber ich glaube ich hab es mit einem absolutem neuling zu tun (nicht bös gemeint). kaufe spielsand,da ist bereits etwas lehm drin . . . und nein,lehm kann man nicht so kaufen,wäre mir neu. Das grüne an der folie sind algen, die sind notwendig für ein gesundes teichklima. Der dünger sieht aus wie bonbons und wird ins bzw unters wurzelwerk reingedrückt.


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,

wozu brauchst du jetzt Dünger? Dein Teich ist sicherlich durch den Fischkot schon überdüngt. Die Pflanzen sollen ja dazu beitragen, dass die überflüssigen Nährstoffe im Wasser abgebaut werden und du nicht so viele Algen im Teich hast. 
Das Hauptproblem bei deinem Teich wird der zu große Fischbesatz sein. Daran wird auch ein plätschernder Springbrunnen leider nichts ändern. 
Und Unterwasserpflanzen - wie z.B. __ Hornblatt oder __ Wasserpest - kann man eigentlich nie zu viele im Teich haben, sie sind es, die in erster Linie die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser verzehren.

petra


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja wie gesagt, ich kaufe dann Spielsand und  auch __ Hornkraut und so.
Und den Dünger dachte ich das man den ab und zu mal braucht.
Und wie ich schon sagte ich habe den Besatz ja verringert. Oder sind knapp 15 so kleine noch zu viel?

und den Spielsand gar nicht mischen mit Mutterboden oder so?


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> und den Spielsand gar nicht mischen mit Mutterboden oder so?



! NEIN !

petra

Du solltest doch selbst die an den Wurzeln haftende Erde abspülen, bevor du die Pflanzen einsetzt...nun glaub einem doch mal


----------



## katja (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> ich habe den Besatz ja verringert



wie hast du das denn geschafft, in dem undurchsichtigen wasser fische zu fangen? 

und wo konntest du sie hingeben?


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ok

Komisch ist ich habe gerade bei dem Center angerufen wo ich die Pflanzen weg habe und auch das __ Hornkraut holen will. Und die sagten man nimmt erst Teicherde (was auch immer das ist) und dann noch Steine und dann noch Kies drauf damit das beschwert ist weil das sonst ja weg treibt oder so.

Tja fahre ich nun zum Baumarkt und hole den Spielsand oder mache das anders, so wie dir das sagte


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



katja schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn geschafft, in dem undurchsichtigen wasser fische zu fangen?
> 
> und wo konntest du sie hingeben?



Wenn die oben sind. Man kann ja 20- 25cm teif gucken.
zu bekannten


----------



## katja (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

wie viele hier müssen es dir noch sagen?


*KEINE ERDE!!!*

egal welcher art! die bringt dir nur noch mehr nährstoffe ins wasser! dass der verkäufer das sagt, ist doch klar, bringt wieder ein paar euro in die kasse.... 

hol im baumarkt sandkastensand und gut! :beten


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Alles klar.
Ich habe den Sand so noch nicht in der Hand habt, aber ich müsste schon eine große abgrenzung machen oder?
Denn dieser Spielsand wird der nicht auch in den Teich reingespült (also ausserhalb des Beets)

Was gibt  es noch für Tips so für später wenn das drin ist?


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Werden die Tipps die gegeben werden von Dir eigentlich gelesen?

Vlies, damit der Sand nichtin den Teich gespült wird


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja klar warum nicht.
Das Vlies ist klar habe ich ja schon hier.
habe auch gerade den Sand gekauft.

Nur ich fragte ja dass der sand von oben raus gespült wird. Oder soll ich auch von oben Vließ drauf legen und nur für die Pflanzen löcher rein schneiden. Laut deiner aussage ja schon


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Das Vlies unten, oben drauf den Sand, ca. 15cm.
Um den Sand rauszuspülen braucht es schon starke Wasserbewegung.
Und die hast du im Pflanzbereich doch wohl nicht vor?


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

ich habe halt die Springbunnenpume da stehen. Das ist die einzige stelle die etwas weiter von den Seerosen weg ist. Naja werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen, die Springbrunnen pumpe wird den Sand nicht rausspülen.
Starker Regen hat glaub ich mehr Kraft wie das Wasser aus dem Springbrunnen, aber auch der wird den Sand nicht rausspülen. Nimm mal richtig nassen Sand in die Hand, dann merkst Du wie schwer der ist.
Ich würd sagen, wenn der liegt, dann liegt er


----------



## sprinter616 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hi!!!

Möchte mich nur mit einer kurzen Frage einklinken!!!

Du sagtst das Wasser ist grün und das nervt!!!

Was macht eigentlich Deine Filtertechnik ???

Hast den Müll weggeworfen und was gescheites gekauft???

Gruß Tom


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

ja klar ich habs ja so dicke 

ne das läuft alles wie ich  schon sagte

---------

Oh man ich packe nun den Sand da rein und das Wasser ist alles gelb legt sich das wieder? Ist schon nun 1 STD so


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Jaaa.

petra


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

dauert dann aber echt ganz schön lange. Packe ich über den Sand noch Zierkies?
Bringt das was das der Sand gehalten wird


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Du kannst Zierkies über den Sand packen - wenn es dir gefällt. Die Trübung durch den Sand jetzt in deinem Teich vergeht - meiner Erfahrung nach - so nach 1-2 Tagen. Hast du denn die Pflanzen schon eingesetzt...wenn nicht, mach es jetzt, sonst wirbelst du den Sand wieder auf's Neue auf. 
Immer nur mit der Ruhe...und mach doch noch mal ein Foto

petra


----------



## amselmeister (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Alles klar dann setzt ich die ein gleich und mache morgen mal ein Foto


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hi

es dauert zwar ein paar Tage aber es wird wieder klar

22.05.2009:




23.05.2009




24.05.2009





08.07.2009




du siehst es wird wieder klar - nur ned die geduld verlieren


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hier die Bilder


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Na, da ist aber noch viel Platz für mehr Pflanzen
Schön gemacht

petra


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Wo meinst du in dem Beet oder allgemein? Ich Da kommen ja noch 2 seerosen in der mitte. Die sind am kommen. Ob ich da noch einfach was in der mitte des Teiches machen kann bin ich mir gar nicht sicher. Geht das so einfach. 

Im Beet bin ich mir gar nicht sicher wieviel da noch hin darf. So 2 Stück noch. Die brauchen ja auch Platz oder?


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo in die Runde
Also Gelb, gefällt mir persönlich besser als Grün 
Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung, aber da hast du ja einen Weg gefunden ,das verhaste grüne Wasser los zu werden und das ohne extra Filter , jede Woche 2-3 Sack Sandkastensand rein werfen und ich schätze bis November hast du kein grünes Wasser mehr
Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo

@ Patrick
-Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen-

Hallo Amselmeister(...meine Güte, wie heißt du denn mit Vornamen),

Ich sehe 2 Pflanzen in deinem neuen Teichbeet. Kauf noch mind. drei dazu und schau, was angeht, den ersten Winter übersteht, gut wächst...

Da du ja jetzt weißt, wie es geht...vielleicht noch ein Beet...z.Zt. ist die beste Pflanzzeit.

Aber vergiß die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht. Vier Stängel __ Hornkraut ergeben unter guten Voraussetzungen vielleicht im nächsten Jahr 10 Stängel. D.h. für dich klotzen...nicht kleckern Ich würde auch __ Wasserpest versuchen...braucht viele Nährstoffe und die sind in deinem Teich ja offensichtlich gut vorhanden

Dein eigentliches Problem (zu viele Algen) wirst du aber damit nicht so schnell in den Griff bekommen. Die Fischanzahl bei dir ist einfach zu hoch. So viel Kacke in 4000l kann kein Pflanzbeet verbrauchen. Versuch wenigstens die Hälfte der Fische loszuwerden...dann klappt es auch mit dem Teich, den du dir wahrscheinlich vorstellst

petra


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> @ Patrick
> -Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen-


Ich weis, ich weis,
iss ja schon gut, Sorry, nix für ungut, konnte mich mal wieder nicht halten,manch mal muß es halt raus, ich geh jetz aus Frust einen trinken

Patrick


----------



## pema (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Prost!

petra


----------



## amselmeister (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Petra.

Vorname: andre :smoki

Also ich war heute hin und habe mir noch 4 Pflanzen geholt und auch 3 unterwasserpflanzen.
2 mal __ Hornblatt und einmal __ Tausendblatt wenn ich mich recht errinnere 

Noch ein Beet ist ja nicht möglich denn der Teich wurde so gebaut. Also ich habe nur da eine größere zone zum bepflanzen. Und auf der anderen Seite noch jeweils eine Pflanze. 
Ja gut ich könnte diese Böschungsmatten mit Taschen machen aber die finde ich nicht so schön.

du sagst die Fisch Zahl verringern. aber von welcher gehst du aus nun? Ich habe ja schon von 25 auf 15 verringert. gut genau kann ich nicht sagen da ich nicht immer alle sehe.
Ich kenne mich mit Fischen auch kaum aus. Also auch was diese Vermehrung an geht. Das hatte ich gar nicht berechnet. Denn von den schwarzen die ich habe da sind nun schon ein paar kleine dazu gekommen.

Habe eh noch eine wichtige fragen wengen den Unterwasserpflanzen., Das __ hornkraut das sind ja alles so lose kleine ,,Fäden,, also nicht so wie die anderen Pflanzen das man da richtig erkennen könnte das ist die wurzel usw. 
Und auch das Tausendblatt das ist zwar so ,,richtig zu erkennen,, aber wie setzt ich die am besten in den teich? wie mache ich das richtig?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Andre 
schau dir die Pflanzen näher an und du wirst merken, das die Äste bei fast allen Pflanzen vom Stamm aus leicht nach oben gehen, falls man es ,über Wasser nicht sieht muss man die Pflanze ins Wasser legen dan sieht man es besser.
Ich hab dir mal eine Skizze gemacht da sieht man was ich meine....
 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Andre 

das __ Hornkraut einfach nur in den Teich legen, das sucht sich schon seinen Platz,

für __ Papageienfeder aka __ Tausendblatt & Co.  nehme ich meistens nur ein Papiertaschentuch - bisschen Sand/Lehm + Wurzel rein, oben etwas mit Nähzwirn zubinden und ab in den Teich - du siehst es geht auch einfach 

*Und wichtig*: bitte die Erde von den Wurzeln spülen - die Pflanze soll sich ja vom Teichwasser ernähren und ned von der meist überdüngten Erde im Topf.


----------



## amselmeister (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

aber das __ Hornkraut kann man doch etwas beschweren das es nach unten kommt oder?

Mit dem __ Tausendblatt dachte ich daran das es evtl in einen Pflanzentopf kann.
Das Taschentuch löst sich doch sofort auf oder nicht?
Naja mir wollte nur wissen ob man das auch so mit Sand und Steinen machen muss ganz normal wie bei den anderen Pflanzen auch. Also KÖNNTE ich das auch mit nem Topf machen


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

2 x ja, kann man auch so machen - "viele Wege führen nach Rom"


----------



## pema (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Andre,

schön, dass du pflanzenmäßig noch etwas aufstockst. Wie das mit dem __ Hornblatt und dem __ Tausendblatt geht, hast du ja schon gehört. 
Also ich werfe alles an Unterwasserpflanzen nur noch einfach in den Teich:smoki, es sein denn, ich will sie genau positionieren. Dann beschwere ich die Pflanzenbüschel mit einem kleinen Stein.  Meiner Erfahrung nach suchen sich die Pflanzen spätestens im nächsten Jahr sowieso den für die besten Ort im Teich

Mit den Fischen: 
1) du solltest wissen, was für Fische du im Teich hast: d.h., fange die verschiedenen Arten raus und fotografier sie. Oder beschreibe sie wenigstens genau
2) Fast alle Fische vermehren sich im Teich wie doof. Das hat aber meistens nichts mit den guten Haltungsbedingungen zu tun, sondern ...sie tun es einfach.
3) Das du weder die etwaige Anzahl der Fische in deinem Teich kennst, noch welcher Art sie angehören ist eigentlich ein No-Go Da musst du dich wirklich noch mal hinterklemmen.

Der Teich ist doch ein Gesamtbebilde, nur an einer Ecke schrauben nützt nichts. 4000L und mind. 15 größere Fische ist zuviel - zumindest meiner Meinung nach. 

petra


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Guck mal, Andre, hier sucht jemand in Deiner Nähe Goldfische:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36026


----------



## amselmeister (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo

Also zum Post von Blumenelse: Das ist zu weit weg und __ Goldfisch habe ich ja nur einen und der ist nicht mal 10cm würde ich sagen.

Womit wir zu dir kommen Petra 
also 
zu1): Ja da bin ich bei. Habe mir im nezt schon ein Lexikon angeschaut aber nix gefunden . Ich versuche Fotos zu machen aber monentan sind die ganzen Fische unten. Weiß auch nicht. Nur Tagsüber sind die mal da sagt meine bessere Hälfte. Nur der Goldie ist Abends oben und lässt sich von dem Springbrunnen beregnen. Spätestens Wochenden sollte es klappen

Und du dem 15 größere Fische. Also ich finde die nicht groß. Die sind ja alle höchstens 12cm . Eher kleiner. Das ist doch nicht groß oder? 

Und nun zum wichtigsten. Den Pflanzen.
Ich habe heute meine Pflanzen reingesetzt und auf der anderen Seite nun doch noch ein mini beet gerade gemacht. Aber ich bin etwas verwirrt wegen den wichtigsten Pflanzen. Dem __ Hornblatt und dem __ Tausendblatt.

Also ich dachte das Tausendblatt muss einfach in den Teich mitten rein .Nach ganz unten. Aber auf dem Schild stand Wassertiefe 0-10cm. habe das Teil nun ins beet gemacht. Aber die ganzen Stängel und ,,Blätter,, schauen ja nun meißt aus dem wasser raus.

Und wegen de,m __ Hornkraut. Also wenn ich das ins wasser werfe dann schwimmt das ja meißt oben und kommt evtl ja noch in den Filter des Filters. das will ich ja auch nicht. Denn dann muüsste ich beim abfischen ja auch immer genau gucken das ich das nicht mit raus hole.
Aber das was ich gekauft habe das sind dann ja immer nur so 8cm Fäden. Da kann ich ja icht überall ein Band mit stein dran machen. Oder doch? 

Gruß


----------



## pema (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Andre,

lassen wir mal die Fische außen vor

Das __ Tausendblatt kann auf verschiedenen Pflanzhöhen wachsen. Du hättest es auch versenken können...aber in flacherem Wasser ist es auch schön.

Wegen dem __ Hornkraut: o.k., ich habe keine Technik, d.h., es wird nichts angesaugt. Das Problem kenne ich also nicht. Bei mir schwimmt das Hornkraut vielleicht einen Tag oben und dann ward es nicht mehr gesehen

Natürlich ist es blöde, an jedes kleine Stängelchen eine Stein zu binden - darum schrieb ich ja: Klotzen...nicht Kleckern. Natürlich nimmst du einen ganzen Bund der Unterwasserpflanzen zusammen und versenkst den mit Hilfe eines Steines.
Versuch doch wirklich mal __ Wasserpest!
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch, bzgl. der Pflanzen mal hier im Forum zu suchen. Du bekommst wesentlich größere Mengen und bessere Pflanzen zu einem wirklich guten Preis. Du musst bedenken, dass nicht alle Pflanzen deinen Teich gut finden werden und sicherlich einige im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr wiederkommen Ich z.B. habe mir im letzten Jahr eine ganze Babybadewanne voll Hornkraut hier organisiert. Jetzt wächst es endlich...Du musst Geduld haben. Aber eben auch die Starthilfe geben.

Und nebenbei nochmal:::reduzier den Fischbestand. Wer weiß, wie viele Fische z.Zt. in deinen Teich kacken

petra


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja mal gucken .Ich will ja erst mal wissen was für welche es sind. Und wie sich das zu meinem Teich verhält und dann bei gutem wetter will ich nochmal zählen, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist. Wer weiß ob alle oben sind.

Wegen dem __ Hornkraut. Also egal wie. einfach so aneinander legen und so 4 größere Büschel machen und fertig?

Das mit dem __ Tausendblatt wusste ich nicht. Kann ja nur nach dem Zettel gehen.
Das Problem an Pflanzen die ich versenke da sehe ich ja nie ob die was werden oder nicht. 

Und was meinst du mit Pflanzen hier im Forum schauen? 
Pflanzen übers internet kaufen dachte ich auch dran aber würde ich glaube ich nicht machen. Wie sollen die denn hier ankommen, die müssen ja immer Nass sein.
Aber der laden hatte keine __ wasserpest


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

hey petra bist du noch da 

oder auch jeder andere hier :beten


----------



## pema (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hi Andre,
ja, jetzt bin ich mal wieder da

Hier im Forum gibt es eine Rubrik:'Biete'. Da bieten z.Zt eine ganze Reihe von Leute Wasserpflanzen an. Außerdem lohnt es ich auch, unter der Rubrik :'Suche' eine Anfrage zu starten.

Die Pflanzen werden...so wie bei professionellen Pfanzenversendern, sicherlich in einem guten Zustand bei dir ankommen Habe ich selber schon ausprobiert...ist kein Problem. Also keine Sorge.
Im Internet gibt es auch eine ganze Reihe von Anbietern...die werfen dich mit __ Wasserpest kiloweise zu...probiers aus. Die Pflanzen werden einfach nur in feuchtem Zustand eingepackt und kommen zwei Tage später bei dir an...das klappt.

Wo landen die Pflanzen? Hmm...da dein Wasser sehr grün ist, kannst du das natürlich nicht sehen. Aber zu deiner Beruhigung...sie landen bestimmt unten

petra

Und wenn dann mal dein Wasser wieder klar sein sollte...was zu hoffen ist...siehst du auch die Pflanzen


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Gibts einen unterschied zu __ Wasserpest  im Aquarien bereich und für den Teich? Weil ich durchduche gerade das Internet nach Angeboten und da ist eins von einem Aquarium shop. 
Ich frage mal leiber nach


----------



## katja (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

guckst du hier z.b. http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advance...avnf3n5an83amj0qm6b1vb881&keywords=wasserpest garantiert teichware, wie alles andere auch


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

das lohnt ja fast nicht bei 6€ versand.
Aber das war nun nur auf dem Shop bezogen und nicht meine frage ob es reine Aquarien Pflanzen von sowas gibt oder?


----------



## 2Lame4Name (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ob du die __ Wasserpest ins Aquarium setzt oder in den Teich ist ihr ziemlich egal. Wenn du online Pflanzen kaufst schau mal bei ebay. Da gibts viele, die die Pflanzen aus ihrem eigenen Biotop bzw Teich extrem günstig verkaufen. Wenn die Pflanzen günstig sind tut auch das Porto nicht so weh.

(Hatte 7 große Krebsscheren für 5€ + 5,50€ Versand gekauft. Habe 9 riesige Krebsscheren bekommen.)


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Bin mir nur nicht so sicher ob das von Privat von irgendjemanden so gut ist . Naja  kann ich ja testen


----------



## 2Lame4Name (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Also die meisten Pflanzenverkäufer sind sowieso gewerblich angemeldet, von daher gibts ne Gewährleistungspflicht. 
Wenn die Pflanzen per DHL/DPD verschickt werden sind sie nur 1 Tag unterwegs, das macht den Pflanzen nichts aus.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Also ich habe gerade einen Laden in der nähe angerufen der sowas verkauft. Der war ganz nett und konnte mir nur ans Herz legen die __ Wasserpest auf keinen Fall zu kaufen.
Er sagte mein Teich wäre dafür viel zu klein vorallem wenn Fische da sind.

Das würde sich viel zu extrem ausbreiten und dann wäre der Teich voll damit.

Er hatte mir folgende Pflanzen ans Herz gelegt, anscheint ja auch gegen Algen und für Sauerstoff

Tannenwedel, __ Froschlöffel, Mini __ Rohrkolben, Sumpf Dotter


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

das ist von teich zu teich unterschiedlich! bei den einen bildet die __ wasserpest einen regelrechten wald, bei anderen (wie bei mir  ) kümmert sie ziemlich farblos so vor sich hin :?

versuch es doch einfach aus! wenns dir zuviel werden würde, rupfst du einfach nen großteil raus! fakt ist, dass sie unheimlich nährstoffe zieht, von denen dein wasser ja genügend hat


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

So einfach ist das ja nicht, denn wenn ich das wie ich das verstanden habe  dann versenke dann sehe ich das nie wieder. Das liegt dann ja unten. Oder dürfen solche Pflanzen auch höher liegen? 
Habe ja nun schon 2 Hände voll __ Hornkraut drin. 

vermehrt sich das denn überhaupt stark `? Also Horn und Pest?


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> vermehrt sich das denn überhaupt stark `? Also Horn und Pest?



siehe meine letzte antwort



> dann versenke dann sehe ich das nie wieder. Das liegt dann ja unten



man kann in so nen teich auch vorsichtig reinsteigen  ich war in meinem selbst erst kürzlich drin, um die pflanzen an der tiefsten stelle zu arrangieren


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo Meister,



> Tannenwedel, Froschlöffel, Mini __ Rohrkolben, Sumpf Dotter ... gegen Algen und für Sauerstoff


der ist gut   - gegen Algen ja / Sauerstoff für die Luft

__ Wasserpest ist eine Unterwasserpflanze, die anderen sind Ufer- / Sumpfpflanzen, das kann man so ned vergleichen.  

ja die Wasserpest kann schon mal mit übermäßigem Wachstum protzen - was ja auch gewollt ist ==> Nährstoffe entziehen  

zum Entfernen brauchst du jedenfalls kein Spezialgartengerät - einfach nur mit dem Finger abknipsen.


also kaufe erst mal welche damit sie bei dir im Teich wachsen kann



meine Oma sagte immer: *wer ned anfängt, wird ned fertig*


----------



## Connemara (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

__ Wasserpest kann man wirklich extrem einfach bändigen, da sie sich nicht so festsetzt, wie z. B. Seerosen. Bisschen zupfen und rupfen und das, was ich mir zu viel ist, ist weg! Ansonsten ist gerade die Wasserpest unverzichtbar als Sauerstofflieferant...finde ich! ...und mein Teich ist noch kleiner!

Was ich interessant an all deinen Threads finde ist, dass du hier 1000 Vorschläge von "Praktikern mit viel eigener Erfahrung" bekommst und dann bei einem Händler fragst, der vielleicht sogar gar keinen eigenen Teich hat, bzw. keiner weiß, wie er ihn betreibt. Der Händler hat natürlich ein ganz anderes Interesse, als die Leute hier im Forum...aber seine Meinung übernimmst du eher als "die Wahrheit". Entgegen all der anderen Erfahrungsberichte...und das ist in all deinen Threads zu erkennen...schade finde ich das...ist aber nur meine Meinung...


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

nö birgit, ich seh das auch so, er frägt und frägt hier und schlussendlich holt er sich noch "fachmännischen" rat und lässt sich so wieder verwirren


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

 da habt Ihr recht

ich glaub ich lande eher auf dem Mars,als das unser Freund seine Pflanzen in den Teich bekommt


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

[OT]Aber gerade durch solche Aussagen entkräftet ihr eure aussagen. Denn jeden den ich kenne würde es genau so machen. 
Ist ja nun mal so das man die Leute im Internet nicht kennt. Und man darf sich dann doch Fachmännischen rat einholen. Ihr kennt die Leute doch auch nicht, also warum macht ihr euch ein Urteil darüber was die anderen wissen oder eben nicht. Also ihr unterstellt ja den Fachleuten das die alle keine Ahnung haben und das finde ich nicht richtig.
Das oft die vorschläge von leuten die das selbst einfach austesten richtig sind und die Aussagen von Gärtnern und verkäufern oft nur auf Profit aus sind bestreite ich ja nicht. Aber mich dafür zu verurteilen das ich jemand anderen frage ausser euch finde ich einfach nicht richtig. 

Ich stelle ja keine frage sondern ich wollte euch nur mitteilen was der Fachmann dazu sagt. 
Und dann ein wenig darüber Diskutieren.
 Genau wie die aussage von Mitch kann ich nicht teilen. Da werde ich echt sauer. Nur weil ich am anfang etwas start schwierigkeiten hatte wird man für den rest seiner Zeit an den Pranger gestellt. Denn wie lässt sich diese aussage sonst erklären wenn ich euch erzählt habe das ich schon allerhand Pflanzen reingemacht habe auch __ Hornkraut und mir auch nun die __ Wasserpest bestelle ???

[/OT]

Ich werde mir das ja auch nun trotzdem holen und mal etwas testen. Kann man die denn auch ruhig im Flachen wasser machen also so das ich das auch noch sehen kann? Denn versenke ich das und bleibt das wasser so unklar (und davon gehe ich aus) sehe ich das ja nun mal nicht


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,

meine Güte, nun besorg dir endlich mal ein KG __ Wasserpest und versenk es in

deinem Teich :smoki  und du wirst sehen das es funkioniert.

Außerdem reden wir hier von ein paar Euros.

:beten So nochmal ! versuch Fische rauszufangen Wasserpest rein man dann wird das auch

was mit deiner grünen Brühe.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja zu Befehl 

Diskutieren ist hier wohl nicht so der Renner oder


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,

doch man kann hier toll Diskutieren aber versuch es doch einfach mal dann
kann man hier ganz toll über die Ergebnisse Diskutieren und das macht viel mehr
Spaß!


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Das ist richtig. Aber was ist denn von der Aussage des Händlers zu halten was ich wegen der __ Wasserpest sagte. Ich meine das ließt man auch ja mal hier und da im Netz. 
Er sagte da könnte der Teich von Kippen wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

wir diskutieren in jedem deiner themen seitenlang!! und von einer frage stolperst du in die nächste, ohne groß was angenommen oder umgesetzt zu haben...


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,



> Genau wie die aussage von Mitch kann ich nicht teilen.


 
ich habe 1984 meinen ersten Teich gebaut und etliche in der Verwandschaft, ich glaube, ich weiß wovon ich rede - man sammelt halt im lauf der Zeit seine Erfahrungen - gute und schlechte

Man könnte ja auch seine Erfahrungen niederschreiben und gut verscherbeln - aber hier im Forum wollen wir das ja ned, jeder soll von den Erfahrungen des anderen profitieren können.


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hallo,

na gut dann glaub dem Händler! 

__ Wasserpest kann man ganz schnell ausdünnen !wurde Dir hier schon gesagt!

Na ja wenn du noch mehr Zeit verstreichen lässt und nix tust 

 denk ich Du wirst noch mehr Goldfische haben und das Wasser wird noch Grüner

och OK frag doch den Fachmann


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> Und man darf sich dann doch Fachmännischen rat einholen


 

fakt ist, dass nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei etlichen anderen usern alles besser wurde, seit wir hier in diesem forum sind und somit unter leuten, die *wirklich* ahnung haben!! mir ist noch nie ein verkäufer begegnet, der wirklich bescheid wusste und du kannst gift drauf nehmen, dass ich unter garantie keinen "fachhändler" mehr *irgendwas* frage, sondern *nur noch* hier im forum! 

aber mach, was du denkst, ich bin aus deinen threads nun raus, viel erfolg mit den tipps der "experten"


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?
> Zitat:
> Und man darf sich dann doch Fachmännischen rat einholen
> 
> ...




So is es


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> Er sagte da könnte der Teich von Kippen wenn man nicht aufpasst



  

das war ein super exemplar von fachmann, selten so einen blödsinn gehört 

und tschüss


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Das kann ich ja nicht wissen das ihr solche schlechten erfahrungen gemacht habt. Ich habe noch gar keine mit den vergleich Händler ->Forum aussagen.

Aber gut dann werde ich euch halt fragen und die anderen gar nicht mehr. 

Achja @Katja: Das ich von einer frage in die nächste Stolpere liegt ja größtenteil daran das man hier nicht beim Thema bleibt. Ich habe schon oft gesagt das wir mal mit dem OT in den Fachthemen aufhören sollen und zum Thema kommen sollen ausser es ist erwünscht.

So dann mache ich erst mal und Berichte dann.

Ich hatte ja aber noch einige sachen gefragt zur Handhabe der __ wasserpest und co auf der Seite vorher.
Wenn ihr mir das nicht sagt dann kann ich ja auch nicht Arbeiten . und das soll ich ja . /Und andere fragen soll ich ja nicht


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Hi,

ich zeig dir mal ein paar Bilder

03.06.2009
  

09.06.2012
  

ok, da liegen nun auch ein paar jahre dazwischen, manche Pflanzen die ich gepflanzt hab sind auch nimmer da - was solls - das wasser ist klar die werte stimmen auch


und mit genug Pflanzen / einigermaßen guten Filter (leider nur Selbstbau) / Regenwasser zum Nachfüllen schaut das dann so aus 
   

und jetzt oute ich mich auch mal: ich habe zuviele Fische im Teich  


ich hoffe du verstehst nun, wir wollen dir nur helfen und ncht an den kragen, aber machen musst du, es ist ja dein Teich


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ja das weiß ich doch. Aber manchmal habe ich einen anderen Eindruck.,

Das sieht ja auch echt klasse aus bei dir. Obwohl ich ehrlich sagen muss. Mir ist das schon zu viel an Pflanzen und ich mag zwar klares wasser aber wenn ich dann immer diese Pflanzen auf dem Grund sehe die echt aussehen wie   weiß nicht einfach nicht schön anzusehen bin ich schon froh das mein wasser nicht ganz klar ist .
Dein Teich ist aber recht Flach oder ist das nur am rand so?

Also hier dann nochmal die frage: kann ich die __ wasserpest und __ hornkraut und so auch im flacheren wasser unterbringen wo ich die sehen kann .


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*



> Also hier dann nochmal die frage: kann ich die wasserpest und hornkraut und so auch im flacheren wasser unterbringen wo ich die sehen kann .


 
ja das kannst du so machen 




> Dein Teich ist aber recht Flach oder ist das nur am rand so?


 ja das ist nur der Rand zur terrasse, hier ist es ca. 30cm tief




> Mir ist das schon zu viel an Pflanzen und ich mag zwar klares wasser aber wenn ich dann immer diese Pflanzen auf dem Grund sehe die echt aussehen wie  weiß nicht einfach nicht schön anzusehen bin ich schon froh das mein wasser nicht ganz klar ist .


da fällt mir nur dazu ein: stell einfach den Sommer über ein Aquarium in den Garten, das ist wahrscheinlich pflegeleichter wie ein Teich. 

Übrigens die Pflanzen auf dem Grund sind __ Hornkraut & __ Wasserpest - also doch nix für dich, da die ja  aussehen



das wars hier  :cu


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

so meister, mein definitiv letzter beitrag:

fang all deine fische raus, verschenke sie und schütt das loch zu. gras einsäen und gut 



> Mir ist das schon zu viel an Pflanzen und ich mag zwar klares wasser aber wenn ich dann immer diese Pflanzen auf dem Grund sehe die echt aussehen wie weiß nicht einfach nicht schön anzusehen bin ich schon froh das mein wasser nicht ganz klar ist .



das ist ja wirklich nicht zu ertragen, was du da von dir gibst


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Bist du nun sauer nur weil ich sagte das mir persönlich das nicht gefällt mit den Pflanzen die man dann sieht als wäre es ein Tümpel oder so???

Ich finde solche Kommentare wie mit dem Aquarium so was von überflüssig und dann finde ich das umso überflüssiger das Ihr behauptet ich wäre hier derjenige der diese Stimmung verbreitet. Naja.

Und @Katja: Das ist genuso wenig zu ertragen was manche User hier von sich geben. So wie du. Was soll das? 
Ich habe nur gesagt mir persönlich gefällt das nicht . Habe das ja auch schon wonanders Live gesehen und das sieht halt manchmal  ******* aus. Muss ja nicht üerball so sein, aber manche unterwasser Pflanzen sehen in manchen Teichen so aus wie sau.
Ich habe ganz normal mich unterhalten. Kann das echt nicht mehr verstehen was hier abgeht


----------



## Connemara (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Ich finde NICHT, dass du dich unterhältst, sondern du stellst deine Fragen (absolut okay), du bekommst Antworten (jede Menge und die häufig übereinstimmend) und stellst danach ALLES in Frage (nicht okay)....über viele Seiten stellst du diese Fragen, um am Ende zu sagen "nee, das sieht sch... aus"...
Und da wunderst du dich, dass sich die Geduld dem Ende zuneigt?
Die Idee, dass du klares Wasser mit Fischbesatz, aber ohne entsprechende Pflanzen hast, ist eben utopisch...also ist die Idee mal nachzudenken, ob ein Teich überhaupt das Richtige für dich ist, ganz naheliegend!


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Wer sagt das ich klares wasser mit fischen ohne Pflanzen will? Wozu setzt ich die Pflanzen ein? wozu will ich ein wenig Hilfe beim richtigen einsetzen? Doch weil ich da Pflanzen rein mache. Da frage ich mich erneut warum ihr behauptet das ich keine Pflanzen habe und auch keine haben will.

Es müssen ja nicht so viele sein wie auf den Bildern von Mitch oder? Und mehr habe ich nicht gesagt nur das mir das schon persönlich zu viel ist.

Und zu dem Thema mit dem lang zeihen da habe ich meine Meinung auch gesagt. 
Das müsst auch ihr mal lesen und verstehen ,dann klappt das hier auch


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie genau kleine Pflanzen einsetzten?*

Stellt Fragen  - stellt die Antworten in Frage - fragte lieber "Fachhändler" und ist dann zum Schluß noch beleidigt, wenn jemand nach 10 Seiten !!! zu diesem Pippifax-Thema die Gelduld verliert.





> fang all deine fische raus, verschenke sie und schütt das loch zu. gras einsäen und gut



Das ist definitiv der beste Rat in diesem Thema, da ist doch Hopfen und Malz verloren. Die einzige Entschuldigung wäre, wenn der Threadersteller unter 14  ist. Ansonsten ist das doch ein schlechter Witz



Ich mach den Schachsinn jetzt hier zu, damit die hilfsbereiten User sich auf Fragesteller konzentrieren können, die die Hilfe auch annehmen und umsetzen.


----------

